# Virus/malware/phishing software warning



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 3, 2013)

Gents,

Just a heads up. I have contacted ADMIN already about this. 

Every time I have tried to log on and hit the site from my home computer, I have been getting "virus/malware/phishing software" warnings and it is telling me not to access the site. 

Admin asked that I start a thread on this, and see if anyone else is getting the notice. 

I run a Mac desktop, if that matters. 

-GKe


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2013)

Have not gotten any warnings but I'm running Microsoft Security Essentials so it's not as well equipped


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a Mac desktop also. I rarely use to log on because I normally log on through my IPad. Just tried on desktop and nothing, came right in.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2013)

yup mac as well so i havent gotten one of those warnings....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 3, 2013)

Well that's good news then. 

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 3, 2013)

This was happening before.  I think he said it was something to do with being linked to TID.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 3, 2013)

No worries..   Most good Virus software will sniff out Bundy's STD's.    As long as you don't fraternize with him you're good.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 3, 2013)

Well then, Im fucked. I cooked Bundy some Miso salmon tonight, I may have gotten something.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, it is now not showing any issues. Admin, you can remove the thread sir. Thanks for being on top of it though, and also wanting a thread up!


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 3, 2013)

I have never experienced that


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to get a warning using Avast anti virus.  After a few updates I did not receive them again.


----------



## PFM (Aug 14, 2013)

I get a warning, some thing like: "this site may have security issues" and asks me to accept them to continue.

I sure would hate to get caught with the Cuban Cigars in my humidor.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2013)

all good here


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2013)

Mac also, no issues...


----------

